# Delegate Compressor "The Overseer"



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Sweet!  Love the front panel.  Very clean inside & out, as usual.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 29, 2019)

Oh wow super slick! How do you like it?


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

I have been comparing it to my Keeley Compressor and I am digging the Delegate more thus far.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 29, 2019)

Yea man !

Awesome ...

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 29, 2019)

Dig it!


----------



## Bravin Neff (Jan 2, 2020)

In between the main board and the 3PDT switch... what kind of ribbon wire is that?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 3, 2020)

Bravin Neff said:


> In between the main board and the 3PDT switch... what kind of ribbon wire is that?



I bought some 8 conductor ribbon cable from Mouser and slice it in half. You can get it other places as well.


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 3, 2020)

I just finished building a delegate compressor.  The first time I played through it, I wasn't too impressed.  Luckily, I found this video on youtube and it makes a big difference.

Warden Compressor 

A six knob compressor takes some knowledge on how to use it correctly.

BTW, great build.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 3, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> I just finished building a delegate compressor.  The first time I played through it, I wasn't too impressed.  Luckily, I found this video on youtube and it makes a big difference.
> 
> Warden Compressor
> 
> ...



Thank you, and thanks for the video link!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 3, 2020)

Question: I'm kitting parts for the Delegate and I see the LEVEL pot is B-taper.  Do you think this is appropriate or should I use A-taper?


----------



## chongmagic (May 3, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Question: I'm kitting parts for the Delegate and I see the LEVEL pot is B-taper.  Do you think this is appropriate or should I use A-taper?



Honestly I don't recall any  issues with a B taper. It seemed to scale nicely.  I don't have the pedal any longer to test it for you though.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 5, 2020)

Still waiting for a few parts, but I'm going with A50K based on gut instinct.


----------



## chongmagic (May 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Still waiting for a few parts, but I'm going with A50K based on gut instinct.



Go for it, you are the pedal whisperer.


----------

